# Web Startup Idea?



## fatalglory128 (Jan 1, 2008)

I was bored today, and decided to search pornotube for any furry content.  finding none, the idea hit me.  We have youtube, pornotube, there's even a juggletube (for juggling videos.  Google it, it's real), why no furrytube?  Eh?

It'd basically be same code, only adult material will be allowed, the upload system would WORK (unlike pornotube, especially because there would be so much less content being uploaded), and it could be separated to be clean and dirty labels, and would be blocked according to registration.  Simple as that.

We'd leave it open that you can submit ANYTHING so long as it has some furry content.  So it doesn't matter whether it'd be animated, real life, screencaps from furcadia or SL, or whatever.  As long as you have the rights or permission written to upload it, it'd be allowed.  We'd also leave open to all content, no blocking any types of fetishes or species at all.  So if someone wants to dress like an orca and anal vore a snake or something, by all means.

What does everyone think of this idea?  Let me have some feedback, I think there's some merit behind this idea, and if there's already a furry podcast and a juggling version of youtube, there's definitely enough potential that the ad revenue could support it.


----------



## jayhusky (Jan 1, 2008)

Hmmm, That is a brilliant Idea there, I did a little research and I can't find anyone else claiming this idea.

Go for it.

Would it be furrytube or Furtube?


----------



## fatalglory128 (Jan 6, 2008)

furcity said:
			
		

> Hmmm, That is a brilliant Idea there, I did a little research and I can't find anyone else claiming this idea.
> 
> Go for it.
> 
> Would it be furrytube or Furtube?



Probably furtube, because the fewer syllables the better.

Now I just have to figure out what I have to do to get the website up as I know nothing about php, only html and javascript.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jan 6, 2008)

Do you really want every video spammed with the comment "Yiff in Hell Furfag!"...


----------



## Fallen (Jan 6, 2008)

> Do you really want every video spammed with the comment "Yiff in Hell Furfag!"...


Well, it would be no different then YouTube then.

Still a furry youtube is a good idea, if you have like a delete button to get rid of troll/spam comments.


----------



## jayhusky (Jan 7, 2008)

Hmm a delete button would come in handy or a content filter so when a certain word is used the word gets changed into a polite phrase instead?

I dunno, really

(P.S I'd lend a hand in maintaining the site if you so wanted)


----------



## yak (Jan 8, 2008)

Who, and for how long will be able to afford the immense resource needs of such a site? An array of hard drives, not for the size, but for the parallel read concurrency, and the phatt internet connection to stream all that video? And all for free?

As good or bad of an idea it might me, i find it quite not feasible, unless there are factors involved that would make the hardware platform for it somehow come at no price.


----------



## jayhusky (Jan 8, 2008)

Hmm I see what your saying yak, there could be paid accounts to enter the Adult sections, so Any under-age pretenders cannot access insulting or offending material?

I don't know really


----------



## yak (Jan 8, 2008)

If your service starts accepting money for providing itself, you are going to have to deal with the laws and the taxes and the whole bureaucracy machine since you will become business, no matter for what reasons that money is made.


----------



## jayhusky (Jan 9, 2008)

hmm, I see. 

Well since FA accepts money for providing itself then that makes you a business, yes?
So strictly speaking you have to abide by all the laws and suchlike.
How do you go about the taxes and other things?


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Jan 9, 2008)

Technically FA accepts donations, not money in exchange for a specific service. I think they get around being a business that way.


----------



## jayhusky (Jan 9, 2008)

ArrowTibbs said:
			
		

> Technically FA accepts donations, not money in exchange for a specific service. I think they get around being a business that way.



Aha, That could be used on furtube (if it went ahead) and that could get us around aeing a business.

Hmm, thanks for that ArrowTibbs


----------



## fatalglory128 (Jan 12, 2008)

ArrowTibbs said:
			
		

> Technically FA accepts donations, not money in exchange for a specific service. I think they get around being a business that way.



Yeah, that's kinda what I was thinking.  We'd generate money to keep the site up using ad revenue and donations, but for the most part, we'd have to run it out of pocket until we got enough videos and content for the ad money to be worth something.

As for the space issue, we'd get a decent sized hosting plan from say godaddy.com or someplace and bump down the quality of all the submissions like youtube does.  If you leech a file from youtube, they're only about 2 or three megabytes per minute of video.  We'd do the same at first.

I don't think that "payment required for adult sections" would be feasable, it'd turn everyone away.  I haven't seen a "tube" site yet that's been successful that requires payment.  I'm thinking if we HAD to do something like this, we'd setup somehow that if you made a donation more than 5 or ten dollars in size, you'd get the ability to download the files or get a bump in quality or something.

Furctiy, I could definitely use your help in maintaining the site if/when I get it started.  Thanks for the offer, and if anyone else is willing to help, I'll think of some way to repay you once we launch.


----------



## yak (Jan 12, 2008)

Uhm, we are talking thousands of dollars per month here guys. Think about that.


----------



## jayhusky (Jan 12, 2008)

just a thought however, if the site did go ahead as planned then we would need a wagonload of webspace and bandwidth to cope with the videos and upstreaming, however I have spotted a site that may help.

http://order.1and1.com/xml/order/Hosting;jsessionid=50A5540E6C516BFD7FDFBE46EEB399FB.TC60b?__frame=_top&__lf=Static (Follow the link and look at the developer package).

Also the domain furtube.com has already been taken by someone a new approach may be needed.


EDIT: P.S, For the forseeable furture I am afraid that I cannot (If the site lauched) support it financially as I have a site that I myself pay for and trust me on this, I'm thinking about downgrading it from a Â£500 p/a to a Â£100 a year plan to help me save money and hopefully support Furtube if it went ahead.


----------



## jayhusky (Jan 12, 2008)

yak said:
			
		

> Uhm, we are talking thousands of dollars per month here guys. Think about that.



Using figures I've looked at and partially discussed with fatalglory128 It looks to be about $450 p/a


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 12, 2008)

3TB a month, on an even SMALL video site?

You'll chew through THAT in a few days.


----------



## fatalglory128 (Jan 12, 2008)

W3ell if furtube is taken, we'll do furrytube.com or furtube.somethingelse .I'm starting to think furrytube weould be better though.  Because furtube.com sounds better than furrytube.com, but furtube sounds about the same as furrytube.

Also, we wouldn't need THOUSANDS of dollars.  Here's what we'd need for when we start.
1.  The domain.  Simple, and shouldn't bee that expensive either.  usually around 5 bucks a month.
3.  The "tube" Software, I got a link to one that's 150 dollars and we can use it forever.  
3.  Hosting plan.  This is the most expensive part, and the most insane, because we'll have to calculate exactly how much bandwidth and storage space we need.  That means we have to set how many video views we'd expect per day, how many uploads we'd expect per day, how many uploads we're expecting OVERALL, how many pageviews we're expecting to get, etc.  That I'm still thinking about.

That's it though.  It shouldn't cost into the THOUSANDS of dollars, at least not until every 12 months or so.


----------



## jayhusky (Jan 13, 2008)

Arcturus said:
			
		

> 3TB a month, on an even SMALL video site?
> 
> You'll chew through THAT in a few days.



Hmm, If you knwo of a size with a HUGE webspace offer then please let us know!


----------



## yak (Jan 13, 2008)

*shrug* Let me try to explain.

First of all, you will need an unlimited bandwidth plan. That's 150$ per 10mbit dedicated bandwidth.

Secondly, a video streaming site has special hardware requirements that hardly any servers-for-rent can offer you. It's one thing to serve millions of small images from a single hard drive and relying on OS cache to buffer half of them in RAM cutting the cost of direct I/O in half, and it's another thing to stream 10Mbytes large files, where OS cache becomes unappliable. Shortly you will need the number of I/O channels, spindles, or in other words, independent hard drives to be able to fullfill the task. 

_Of course_ you will manage the first few months before the service gains any kind of attention, but after that your service will just suffocate and die because you will not be able to maintain it any longer.


----------



## fatalglory128 (Jan 13, 2008)

yak said:
			
		

> *shrug* Let me try to explain.
> 
> First of all, you will need an unlimited bandwidth plan. That's 150$ per 10mbit dedicated bandwidth.


The $150 is for the software to install onto the site and actually run it locally within the hosting service.  Pay for it once, and it all runs through php.



			
				yak said:
			
		

> Secondly, a video streaming site has special hardware requirements that hardly any servers-for-rent can offer you. It's one thing to serve millions of small images from a single hard drive and relying on OS cache to buffer half of them in RAM cutting the cost of direct I/O in half, and it's another thing to stream 10Mbytes large files, where OS cache becomes unappliable. Shortly you will need the number of I/O channels, spindles, or in other words, independent hard drives to be able to fullfill the task.


True, and there are some pretty cheap hosting plans specially designed for this that I've found.  I'm not going to lie and say that I understood ALL of what you said, but from what you're describing it looks like you're saying here that I'd need to find a specific type of host that would not run through a ram cache, but instead have a faster set of multiple hard drives that can stream content quickly.  Which is going to be more expensive, I can guess.



			
				yak said:
			
		

> _Of course_ you will manage the first few months before the service gains any kind of attention, but after that your service will just suffocate and die because you will not be able to maintain it any longer.


Good point.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jan 13, 2008)

What Yak's essentially saying is that such a project like this would require a dedicated server built with the specific purpose of high-quantity streaming in mind if you want the site to be up as soon as it starts getting really noticed. Trying to get a hosting plan for it might last a month before your own host starts getting bitchy.

Granted, it'd cost a whole lot more all at once, but after that, it's only a matter of the power bill, the place to put the server, the connection, and occasional maintenance.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 14, 2008)

Dedicateds, multiple.

You'd need a DB backend server, a main-facing webserver and depending on traffic volumes, one or two file-serving servers.

You'd need probably at LEAST 50mbits, burstable to multiples of 100mbit.

There's a reason you see sites like this appear, and then vanish a week later.

I've looked into video-streaming (for different purposes) myself and the costs aren't pretty.

So yeah, unless you've got multiple tens of thousands to throw away on something like this.. forget it. Or just create a site that's a wrapper to youtube.


----------



## jayhusky (Jan 24, 2008)

Long story short your telling us to abandon the idea..


----------



## yak (Jan 24, 2008)

We're just telling you things you probably don't realize, or not familiar with. The decigion is up to you of course.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jan 24, 2008)

furcity said:
			
		

> Long story short your telling us to abandon the idea..


Unless you have a large sum of money, it'd be a wasteful investment.

Plus how many furry videos even exist? Compared to the rest?


----------



## jayhusky (Jan 25, 2008)

Hmm, Yak and Ceceil you both have strong points and jus as a point if there was a furry video sharing domain even if it wasn't a Youtube-ish clone then it could entice more furrys to step out of the box and pack it with videos


----------



## yak (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't really think furries are that much _in the box_ that they need to break out even more, being probably one the most well known fandom of all.


----------



## jayhusky (Jan 25, 2008)

Ok good point there.


----------



## fatalglory128 (Jan 26, 2008)

yeah, the big problem comes from cost it would appear.

The entire basis of the idea came from me realizing how many videos there would be (just look at eka's portal's vore videos page, and that's just vore) and that there's really no other place to put them right now.  That furrytube would becoe a video portal for what everyone CAN'T post to pornotube, youtube, or other.

I don't know.  If I could start taking donations and see how much others would contribute, I'd see whether it's feasable or not.  the more I'm hearing though, unless everyone donated something, it doesn't look good.


----------

